# Want to train in mma-Derby



## stef1967 (Jul 26, 2010)

You want to train in mma in Derbyshire but not sure where to train. You need a gym thats equipped,that can offer both ground skills,stand up fighting skill's and conditioning programmes then we offer plenty for all whether new to the sport or have been training a while.

We train with a "no-ego" policy so everyone need's to adhere to this.

We offer mma classes monday 6:00-7:30 on mondays & wednesdays,and mma conditioning circuits fridays 5:00-6:00pm followed by mma fridays 6:00-7:30pm. These classes are taught by curent British lightweight mma champion Paul Ramos, along with coaches Ant Bridgett and Gaz Wilson.

The stand up thai-kickboxing is all taught by English full contact champion,Stef Rowland and top rated fighter Craig "fearless" Freeman.

Our combat spots centre is based in central Derby and is a full time facility with 15ft cage, 14 boxing ring, 12 bags, 60 sets of thai pads, 40 sets of focus pads 30 skipping ropes, four treadmills, six cross trainers and a weights/fitness area, changing rooms and toliets.

We offer personal tuition,fighter management and sponsorship for training.

To join our championship,friendly,no ego team please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

nice to see a well run gym....


----------



## stef1967 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you. We run three mma sessions per week, two conditioning and three full contact thai kickboxing classes per week. We have a great training atmosphere and team spirit at the academy


----------



## RichCook (Oct 19, 2008)

Is there a membership fee or is it pay as you play sort of thing.

Also, if there is no way for me to get to derby every week are there any other decent MMA gyms you could point me towards.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im sure there is a club called sheffield shoot fighters

there is a gym called the forge

Welcome to The Forge Martial Arts website

and a gym called wild mma


----------

